
Obama Was Right: The Government Invented the Internet - azazo
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/07/who_invented_the_internet_the_outrageous_conservative_claim_that_every_tech_innovation_came_from_private_enterprise_.single.html#pagebreak_anchor_2
======
PythonDeveloper
_ACTUALLY_ , in 1961, Leonard Kleinrock of MIT invented the concept of wide
area networks in his paper "Information Flow In Large Communication Nets" (1).

After that, in 1964, a RAND employee by the name of Paul Baran wrote a paper
entitled "On Distributed Communications Networks"(2), furthering the concepts
outlined by Kleinrock.

It wasn't until AFTER Lawrence Roberts, also of MIT, wrote "Towards a
Cooperative Network of Time-Shared Computers", that ARPA funded research on
the idea.

FINALLY, it was National Physical Laboratory in England that created the first
wide-area packet switching network in 1967.

So, NO, the government didn't INVENT the Internet. They built a closed, packet
switching network that the public could not access, based on principles and
ideas generated at a smattering of schools and PRIVATE COMPANIES.

(1) <http://www.lk.cs.ucla.edu/LK/Bib/REPORT/PhD/> (2)
<http://www.rand.org/about/history/baran.html>

